# Ubuntu Gutsy 7.10



## NucleusKore (Oct 22, 2007)

I boot with the live cd, everything goes fine till I get the desktop (or the absence of it). My monitor blanks out and an Out of Sync message bobs about the screen (CRT Monitor Samtron 56V). I can hear the start up sound as the desktop loads  The only way i can get out of this is
CTRL+ALT+F1
CTRL+ALT+DEL

Tried booting with safe graphics mode
Tried booting with safe graphics mode with nosplash
Tried special boot parameters too:
vga=771
noapic
nolapic
acpi=off

All the above failed. Any ideas????????????????


----------



## mehulved (Oct 22, 2007)

try lowres option.
Another way would be, when you press ctrl+alt+f1, then run

```
sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
```
Make it use vesa driver(if you have nvidia or ati card, you haven't mentioned about it) and only select lower screen resolutions like 800x600 and such for now. And see if it goes fine?


----------



## praka123 (Oct 22, 2007)

if u got a card/onboard or not except VIA Unichrome,nvidia,ATi would have been detected by gutsy.
I think u shud mount ur gutsy partition esp /boot in livecd or anyother linux on system(i think you uses suse) and edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and in resolution (SubSection "Display)section edit into lower res as mehulved said.above command too can do this.


----------



## NucleusKore (Oct 22, 2007)

@Praka123 The joke is I have a NVidia GeForce 6100 nForce 430 onboard
@mehulved I'll try your suggestion now

Update: I tried what you said, it asks too many questions, and finally did not work. I forgot to mention I already am running Feisty 64 bit for sometime now quite successfully. Is there anyway I can use the info I get there, amybe in the X config files, to help me? I am not too used to deb distros.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Oct 22, 2007)

Yes you can copy the xorg.conf to your current Feisty and see


----------



## praka123 (Oct 22, 2007)

if you were using nvidia cards,u can install proprietary drivers later referring *ubuntuguide.org 
for now, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and select driver as "*nv*" instead of nvidia,also select 800*600 resltn.*nv* is the open source driver.
u can look at ur xorg.conf "device" section for driver "nv" instead of "nvidia" and in section screen subsection Display,enter resolutions 800*600 and less.
 ctrl+alt+f7 is where X will be up.


----------



## NucleusKore (Oct 22, 2007)

Thanks a million praka123. This post is from my successful Gutsy 64 bit install. The display holds even after a reboot.
I selected driver as nv, and then tried starting X, I then got a GUI to fine tune the configuration. There I selected my monitor manually Samsung Samtron 56V. Will fiddle around a little more tomorrow  Goodnight

Thank you all for your help

Do see this small video of my boot up i took with my 7610, its funny, it gives out of sync with the boot splash and becomes ok with the desktop


*www.zshare.net/download/43779723a420f6/


----------



## mehulved (Oct 23, 2007)

Now install nvidia drivers first using restricted drivers manager, the binary nvidia drivers will give you much better performance.


----------



## goobimama (Oct 23, 2007)

Guys. I'm going to switch three PCs from the office to Ubuntu. Windows is giving just far too many problems. I just hope Ubuntu works like the Mac, plug and play. I've read reviews and Gutsy Gibbon seems to be just about gutsy enough. PC1 is going down....

[These PCs are going to use just about Firefox, OpenOffice, and moving files via thumb drives. Possible without any configuration na?]


----------



## mehulved (Oct 23, 2007)

Neither of the 3 should give any problem, unless you have users who come with Office 2007 files. Oo.org can't open them.
And ask them to save the files in MS Office format instead of native format unless it's being shared within the 3 PC's only.


----------



## goobimama (Oct 23, 2007)

Bhais'. Installed Ubuntu fine. Only thing is my screen refresh is stuck at 85Hz because of which it's acting all weird. Can't change it to anything else. Using a Intel desktop board Essential series D201GLY with onboard graphics (dunno which one it is)


----------



## NucleusKore (Oct 23, 2007)

Will install the propriety drivers. Thank you all for your help


----------



## mehulved (Oct 23, 2007)

goobimama said:
			
		

> Bhais'. Installed Ubuntu fine. Only thing is my screen refresh is stuck at 85Hz because of which it's acting all weird. Can't change it to anything else. Using a Intel desktop board Essential series D201GLY with onboard graphics (dunno which one it is)


Try the new GUI tool to configure X server, that's come with gutsy. I haven't seen it for myself so can't say if it will work. But, it may have what you're looking for.


----------



## goobimama (Oct 23, 2007)

It may be a problem with my SMPS. Will check up on that first and then see...


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 24, 2007)

mehulved said:
			
		

> Neither of the 3 should give any problem, unless you have users who come with Office 2007 files. Oo.org can't open them.
> And ask them to save the files in MS Office format instead of native format unless it's being shared within the 3 PC's only.


I don't agree
OO can open *.Docx as well because microsoft is pushing open XML a international standard, so it has open it put
you just need to install a convertor given by novell
*ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=386385
*opensource4us.wordpress.com/2007/10/17/how-to-open-docx-office-2007-files-in-openoffice/



			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> Guys. I'm going to switch three PCs from the office to Ubuntu. Windows is giving just far too many problems. I just hope Ubuntu works like the Mac, plug and play. I've read reviews and Gutsy Gibbon seems to be just about gutsy enough. PC1 is going down....
> 
> [These PCs are going to use just about Firefox, OpenOffice, and moving files via thumb drives. Possible without any configuration na?]


one advantage linux will give is that your employes will not be able to play songs and movies at work 

also give them a limited account, and keep the password with you
for normal day to day operations password is not needed

*for basic config try this*:-



> EasyUbuntu is an easy to use (duh!) script that gives the Ubuntu user the most commonly requested apps, codecs, and tweaks that are not found in the base distribution - all with a few clicks of your mouse.
> 
> EasyUbuntu is so easy to use in fact, that even your grandma could be playing encrypted dvds, streaming Windows Media, and sporting the latest Nvidia or Ati drivers in minutes! And yes, EasyUbuntu is GPL.



*easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/overview.html


----------



## QwertyManiac (Oct 24, 2007)

I wouldn't suggest EasyUbuntu nor Automatix. Both are creepy and end up dirtying than actually helping your desktop.

Standard Add/Remove procedure: Best.

Else, just tell us what you need and I can make clicky things like this:
Click me to install Ubuntu Restricted Extras Handy isn't it? No more typing commands, just click them


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 24, 2007)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> I wouldn't suggest EasyUbuntu nor Automatix. Both are creepy and end up dirtying than actually helping your desktop.
> 
> Standard Add/Remove procedure: Best.
> 
> ...


its a personel choice, the dirtying your are talking never happened to me, may you got a bad luck


----------



## kalpik (Oct 24, 2007)

^^ Gary actually Automatrix and EasyUbuntu are highly discouraged by the developers. There MUST be some reason behind it


----------



## ray|raven (Oct 24, 2007)

That's coz they are known to break installs AFAIK.

Regards,
ray


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 24, 2007)

well i have used easyubuntu but not automatix.
i used easyubuntu atleast 15-20times but still no error i got till date

its not that i have tried on my hardware only,i have tried it on many of my friends all with different kinds hardware , still no problem

may be i was a bit lucky

if all are saying that scripts break installs, then that maybe the case, as you know more than me

but i wanted to tell that it never happened with me

sorry for wasting your time
take care
regards
gary


----------



## ray|raven (Oct 24, 2007)

@gary
Automatix is known to break systems.
But not every system its used on.
You were lucky it didnt in ur case 
Read this thread
*ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=452047

Regards,
ray


----------

